# Deus Ex: Human Revolution Delayed Among Other Bad News for Square Enix



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution Delayed Among Other Bad News for Square Enix*
12/16/2010 Written by Paulmichael Contreras









_
Deus Ex: Human Revolution_ has been in development for at least three years now, and was slated for a Spring 2011 release date. But it looks like the title will have even more polish time thanks to some rather grim news by Eidos Montreal‘s parent company Square Enix.

In a recent statement, it was revealed that _Human Revolution_‘s release date has been moved from the upcoming quarter (January to March 2011) to the next fiscal year. This latest delay has _Human Revolution_ joining the recently-delayed _Final Fantasy XIV_ in a similar release timeframe. Square Enix’s motivation behind these delays is to not repeat poor reception of its key titles that the company saw this year. The company is re-thinking its priorities as evident in the statement:*“We came to realise that our management priority is to improve the development of our digital-entertainment products.“*​Aside from this latest delay, it was also revealed that Square Enix is drastically cutting its projected net profit for their fiscal year (which ends on March 31st) from ¥12 billion (~$142.42 million USD) to just ¥1 billion (~$11.89 million USD). This represents a cut of over 91%, and cannot be a good sign for the company.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I really hope this doesnt stop it being released, the company sounds in a bad way, and its recent releases have been less than epic really. This is one title I am waiting for.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Moonfly said:


> I really hope this doesnt stop it being released, the company sounds in a bad way, and its recent releases have been less than epic really. This is one title I am waiting for.


I have been waiting for this one since finishing the last one and really hope it doesn't get cancelled, but it does sound like they are in a bad way.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hope it's a slight delay and nothing more but as we have seen this year, a lot of games that we have hoped for have been delayed or shelved entirely due to falling profits.


----------

